# Eye Candy, Model 49, J Frame S&W 38 Bodyguard



## Boatjob1

Hello all. A little over 2 years ago I posted some picks with questions about an old S&W 38 that was left to me by a long lost friend. With a great deal of help from some of you PFF members, I was informed that I was in possession of an older S&W 38, J Frame, Model 49, Bodyguard. The gun had surface rust on a lot of it (some deep), but even with offers to buy it, I held on in memory of my friend Jim. I was recently considering paint coating it, then realized what a crime that would be for this piece. After doing a little research I found out that S&W has a "Performance Center" in Springfield Mass that with take these in and refurbish them. I called there center and spoke with a very helpful associate that took a lot of time answering my questions, all the time reminding him of the sentimental value. The next day, off to Springfield it went. Once it arrived it took about 4 weeks, but I got a FREE estimate by mail with a list of stuff they were suggesting, plus the tear down to bare metal and re-bluing. With excitement, I called them immediately and confirmed the order giving them credit card info for them to start. They estimated that it would take 6 to 8 weeks to complete. This was about 3 weeks ago. 
Much to my surprise a package showed up, and honestly I thought it might have been some socks from Sis for Christmas until I saw the return address, Springfield Mass. I am so happy with the results; I had to share it with anybody interested in reading about it, ie: Gun Nuts. I normally don't do Christmas anymore, but this year I will not soon forget. My beloved gift from an old departed friend from many years back will now be with me as long as I draw a breath. Tight lines all, and happy holidays. T 

PS These pics don’t do it justice…..
PSS Before you ask, they only charged $200……..


----------



## no_control

nice gun , did you happen to have a picture before taking it to the shop?


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX

+1, looks great but I'd love to see a before and after set!


----------



## Ocean Master

Much better than my newer one..!


----------



## Buckyt

What a beautiful gun, and job by S&W! My father in law sent them a couple of old Smith chrome pistols years ago When the were returned they were beautiful! What was their charge for this service? It was about 1966 when he sent the chrome guns. The charge back then was about $25. (that was a lot of money back then)


----------



## scubapro

Outstanding! The Bodyguard is the *only* J-frame worth owning in my opinion... I am so glad that you decided to keep it. Having the S&W guys do the refurb was a smart move -- rather than letting a garage hack drop it into a tank of home brew blue. There is nothing better than a true deep S&W blue - it's like looking into midnite blue glass.


----------



## Boatjob1

no_control said:


> nice gun , did you happen to have a picture before taking it to the shop?


Thanks guys,,, Really appreciate the compliments. The old post was from a little over 2 years ago and now all I have are the dreaded red X's.... Am going to see if I can dig them up and will post if I can find them. Its like night and day. I couldn't be happier with the results.... Tight lines, Tom


----------



## Jason

Sweet gun, and good memory keepr of an old friend!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag

Nice! That's a classic! Its good to know S&W cares enough to provide this service. I saw a Colt on here the other day that was in need of that "re-work". I'm impressed!


----------



## snapperfan

Nice. I had (well, the ex had) a Bodyguard. She let it get stolen.


----------

